# Anybody need a cheap LCD TV?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=2062651&sku=S03-3214

Vizio E321VL 32" Class LCD HDTV - 720p, 1366 x 768, 60Hz, 100000:1, 8.5ms, HDMI, USB, Energy Star (Refurbished - OEM)

$149 after rebate

TODAY ONLY

========================

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=2291245&sku=V01-3710

Vizio E370VT 37" Class Edge Lit Razor LED HDTV - 1080p, 1920 x 1080, 60Hz, 100000:1 Dynamic, 8 ms, HDMI, USB, Energy Star (Refurbished)

$299 After Rebate, FREE Shipping

Ends 9/1/12

==============

Lots of other deals also.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

The $149 Vizio is only available in stores

The $299 Vizio is available online. The $80 rebate is in way of an prepaid American Express Card which arrives in 8 to 10 weeks after you submit the required paperwork (copy of your receipt, upc code, and their completed form). 

In order to qualify for the $80 you must order your TV by the end of today (August 31) and have submitted your rebate paperwork within 30 days.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sure with labor day there will be some 24-32" TV's for sale around the 150-179 range in big box stores.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I was in Target and they had a 22" for $139.


----------

